

Facebook API Response times - Notice something missing? - KingOfB
http://developers.facebook.com/live_status

======
revolvingcur
Apparently the error and response time graphs are expressed in dimensionless
units of relative suckiness.

~~~
ntoshev
If you are an app developer, you know what typical latency you get. This page
serves its purpose: to let you know if there is something unusual. What's the
big deal?

~~~
kordless
It's a big deal because it's showing averages for all responses. I might, on
average, get crappy responses for my app, but everyone else might be getting
good ones on the whole. Without a scale on the graph, I have no idea what I'm
getting is "normal" or not, and may overlook something obvious, like my
connection to my server, causing the issue.

------
yellowbkpk
Why are we jumping on Facebook for this? Google does this all the time with
e.g. their search volume graphs. Perhaps Facebook is simply trying to show
relative.

Admittedly, the unit on these graphs is quite important while the search
volume unit isn't (as) important.

------
vark
Adding a Y axis would immediately draw up hundreds of blog posts and academic
papers citing it as a "benchmark", making various claims and hypotheticals
about Facebook's infrastructure. Since we don't have access to the exact
metric or method of measurement, the exact magnitude is arguably meaningless.

Also, since this has potential for FUD and Facebook-bashing, it's in their
interest to not publish raw numbers.

~~~
jacobolus
Or they could just leave out the graphs altogether. As it is, they’re pretty
much useless.

~~~
kdeberk
No it's not useless since it also includes yesterday's measurement for that
same timeframe.

------
KingOfB
I don't know, like a UNIT? Check out todays response time squiggle versus
yesterdays squiggle !

~~~
maukdaddy
Answering your own question seems at best tacky, and at worst karma-whoring.

~~~
KingOfB
Didn't realize it was a big deal, but I always lean towards tacky. I had to
make my squiggle line joke.

------
whosyurdaddee
Oh. my. god! There's no "Like" button on the page.....

------
lsb
The left side has measurements, I'd guess, of 0.5s.

~~~
someone_here
Well then, I'd guess, their graphs are measured by aardvarks.

